# Which Brand Snowblower



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to need a snow blower for my new house. I am not going to be able to afford a plow this year on my s10 so i figured i would get a snow blower..

It needs to be electric start selfpropelled 2 stage headlight. my local lowes store has a troybuilt 208cc for $749 or should i go for a craftsman or cubcadet? or something differnt all togather?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I would look a used Toro's before I would spend a bunch on a box store blower.

Go to craigslist.com and type in toro and see what ya get, you might find a great starter blower. good luck.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

If you want new, Ariens pro grade is a great machine. Stay away from any cheap series blowers with a stamped out of tin front differential, You want a cast iron if you want it last! 

I have two Ariens that are from the early late 60's that still work!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have had an ariens for almost 15 years now and its still going strong...now its for sidealks only since i got a plow truck..but it worked great on my drives before
good luck
Kyle


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i have a Ariens and never have a problem with it at all. just dont get one from homedepot or anything....go to a Ariens dealer to get one.


----------



## Let_It_Snow (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Indyplower. Find a nice used one with a cast iron differential. I have a 1979 Toro 24" and 1985 Toro 36" they work great and both have electric start. I do routine maintenance just like you would on a new one. The 1979 Toro was only $60. My neighbor sold it to me because he wanted a new one and now he wishes he had his old one back!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i really dont know anymore. last couple years even the box stores have been coming out with some serious machines for sale.

i checked with my local john deere and they have some serious snowblowers there too.
"this aint the kind of snowblower grandpa used"

amazing the new equipment they have out now.
if your willing to pay top dollar start looking at john deere dealers or dealers that sell heavy equipment.
im still in shock over how things have changed.

you could be looking in the 1500 to 2000+ price range though unless you buy the cheapo at depo so im not sure if your wanting to go that route.


----------



## 1 bad bolt (Aug 10, 2008)

i would have to say a honda or a toro, my torro has been going for years and is still rock solid and i have a honda thats 4 years old and love it


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i had a simplicity i sold it now im buying toro gor some walkways i like to stay straight gas motors


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

1 bad bolt says Honda but I say no way to get one, why?, my neighbor has one that died at the beginning of the season, I plowed for him all year because it broke the very first storm and it took all season to get the parts to fix it. It's was only 4 years old. I showed him my Ariens and now he in the market for a life long quality machine!


----------



## 1 bad bolt (Aug 10, 2008)

he may have got a lemon i have had nothing but good luck with mine i just got mine out of the shed to change the oil and what not and it started first pull for me as always. also does your neighbor do normal up keep ? things like that will make a diff as well no matter what brand you own


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'll second a Honda, we've got an HS 55 that's working on 2 decades with nothing outside of normal maintenance also the track drive is awesome.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

He seams to be a fussy guy with his tools but your absolutely right, maintenance is key. I think it was a drive track that let go on him. It's the one with the tank tracks. Just getting parts for something out of the ordinary may get you hung up for a long time being made so far away with parts not available state side.

I do know my Honda generator starts second pull and run perfect. Everyone with Honda engines I have talked to loves them.


----------



## DARDONINC (Sep 22, 2008)

Which ariens 2 stage is the best one or the most popular one.
I'am looking at 9526dle or the 1130 dle
I know one is a pro model.
Does any one know anything about the auto traction.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have a bigger walk way at home i need a 4 stroke snow thrower and some res accounts


----------

